# Nice Cheap Stereo Setup.



## phrick (Oct 20, 2015)

My current audio system consists of an Asus Xonar DX and an Altec Lansing MX6021e, but from the past 1 and a ½ years, I have been thinking of a stereo setup to own; after reading an article on cnet where they put together a Lepai tripath amp with some cheap but decent bookshelf speakers.
Anyways I have thought of my own stereo setup and have put forth these (not sure):
Norge 4242 and Dayton B652. Please suggest some stereo setup for my budget of 11K or less. Also, I would like to know if the said stereo setup would outperform my Altec Lansing MX6021e?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 25, 2015)

from where would you buy Norge 4242 and Dayton B652??

IMO, Norge 4242 is a good VFM


----------

